# Top PG's list...



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I feel compelled to make one of these every couple of months...

1. Jameer Nelson, Saint Joe's
2. Ben Gordon, UConn
3. Devin Harris, Wisconsin
4. Ray Felton, UNC
5. Jarrett Jack, Georgia Tech
6. Andre Barrett, Seton Hall
7. Travis Diener, Marquette
8. John Gilchrist, Maryland
9. Chris Duhon, Duke
10. Chris Paul, Wake Forest
11. Chris Thomas, Notre Dame
12. Marques Green, St Bonaventure
13. Carl Krauser, Pittsburgh
14. Aaron Miles, Kansas
15. Blake Stepp, Gonzaga
16. Dee Brown, Illinois
17. Antonio Burks, Memphis
18. John Lucas III, Oklahoma State
19. Taquan Dean, Louisville
20. Tony Roberson, Florida

Who did I forget? 

Who is going to be on this list next year?


----------



## daveybreitz (Dec 17, 2003)

*WELL DONE*

Extatic to see Devin Harris receive some recognition. Excluding the freshmen next year I think he is the top point guard in 2004


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Who is going to be on this list next year?


Drew Lavender 

I also think you're underrating Lucas...IMO he's the best PG in the Big 12 this year...


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> I feel compelled to make one of these every couple of months...
> 
> 1. Jameer Nelson, Saint Joe's
> ...



Patrick Sparks maybe.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Mustafa Shakur


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Billy Edelin - Syracuse.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JuniorNoboa*!
> Billy Edelin - Syracuse.



Gerry McNamara from Syracuse, as well. He should be around 8-12 IMO.


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

Dee Brown isnt even teh best pg on his team... Deron Williams is


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Gerry McNamara from Syracuse, as well. He should be around 8-12 IMO.


Since they both play about 39 minutes a game in Jim Boehiem's vaunted 5-man rotation, I don't think we can include both in the list. It's one or the other, and I think GMac is more of the SG on the team now.

I do agree with 8-12 for either Edelin or G-Mac, whoever you want to put on the list.


----------



## rhodyruckus (Dec 22, 2003)

I'd say Donnie McGrath from Providence could be in the lower part of that list. Also, Marques Green could be closer to the top 5: that guy is sick. Maybe his statistics come because he's on a poor team, but he's still the focal point that other teams try to stop and Green still lights 'em up like a Christmas tree.


----------



## rhodyruckus (Dec 22, 2003)

Actually after digging deeper I would put Dawan Robinson from URI ahead of McGrath. Robinson has 17.5 pts and about 5 boards, 4 assists, and 2 steals per game. And shoots over 40% from 3-pt. range; from seeing him game-in / game-out the entire season thus far, the scoring and distribution aspects of the offense fall squarely on his shoulders.

Robinson's only a junior, so he should be a top-20 PG next year for sure.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Well it depends on how you define PG. Is it running a basketball team or just by scoring or just by defense? If you take into accound, scoring, passing, defending I would have to say Raymond Felton is the best PG. No other PG can come even close to his passing skills, and I feel he does the best job in the nation as a "pure" PG.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

i think andre Barrett can be in the second or third spot, maybe you put him in front of felton based on the supporting crew felton's got.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Telfair will be on it next year.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Darryl Hill will be there next year


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

It's important to remember that PG is the most stacked position in college basketball. The premier NBA floor generals still come through the collegiate system, and are probably the main reason why college hoops remains enjoyable. People mention a certian player ranked too high or too low, but I would challenge those people to look at the PG's ranked ahead of the one they are questioning. The lower PG's on this list are getting cheated, no matter who I put there. 



> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Well it depends on how you define PG. Is it running a basketball team or just by scoring or just by defense? If you take into accound, scoring, passing, defending I would have to say Raymond Felton is the best PG. No other PG can come even close to his passing skills, and I feel he does the best job in the nation as a "pure" PG.


If you look at individual games, there have been times where Felton's ability to dominate games with his "pure PG" skills is almost indescribable. But Felton certainly hasn't been consistent in that regard, and hasn't stepped up in certain games this year the way that you know he can. Chibullsfan gets into this somewhat on the ACC board. I certainly don't think Felton was overrated heading into the year, but it's hard for me to put him ahead of Nelson, Gordon, and Harris. They're simply doing more for their teams right now. 



> Originally posted by <b>tr_west</b>!
> i think andre Barrett can be in the second or third spot, maybe you put him in front of felton based on the supporting crew felton's got.


Personally, I think that Felton's "supporting crew" holds him back on a list like this. We all know that Felton is about as unstoppable off the dribble as any player in the country. However, he's got so many key scorers around him that he doesn't take advantage of his penetration ability as much as he should or could. Every time I watch the guy he goes off for 25, and I ask myself why he isn't averaging 30, let alone 15. Barrett is a great point guard, All-America worthy, but there's no doubt in my mind when I say that Seton Hall would be a better team if you replaced Barrett with Felton.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I can see Gordon and Nelson, but not Harris.

Harris 17 points, 4 boards, 5 assists.

Felton 12 points, 4 boards, 8 assists.

The only reason Felton has only 12 points a game is because UNC is stacked and they don't need him to score, if he has a green light to shoot whenever he wanted he would get a lot more points. And again it depends on what you think is a PG? Most people say assists is a huge stat for PG's, if that is so Felton is far superior to Harris. I say again his passing skills are second to none in college basketball. If we were just looking at scoring guards then yeah Felton is not that great. But in terms of PG's he is one of the best, and I feel he should be at least ahead of Harris.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I think where Harris gets a real advantage over Felton is on the defensive end. The guy is a shut-down defender, and anticipates in the passing lanes better than anybody in the country. 

I half expect Felton to pass up Harris by the end of the year, but to this point, Harris has done more. His team is dominating their conference, and it's all him. 

As far as NBA potential, I agree it's not even close.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Wisconsin didn't have Devin Harris they would be a middle of the pack Big Ten team. He is very good. His ranking is justified. He is the engine that makes the Badgers go.


----------



## G-Dog (Oct 13, 2002)

Blake Stepp might not have much pro potential, but he has got to be a top 10 college point guard. Dude is definetly higher if we are just talking about college play.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

I'd put Miles a few spots up, the kid isn't flashy, but he gets the job done, and has some of the best handles in College bball today


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

yeah I'd move Miles up, and put Edelin on the list. McNamera is more of a two right now


----------



## ill subliminal (Apr 3, 2003)

This is kinda homer, but I think Miles should be top 10 with his defense and handling. Especially the gaudy assists he's been putting up. Like 10 a game for Little 12 play.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Aaron Miles, conference play:

10.0 points, 9.6 assists, 5.0 rebounds, 42% from three.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Yeah Aaron Miles definitely needs to be moved up a little bit. He is one of the best ball-handlers and distributors in the country. Just take a look at his Big XII stats so far and he's averaging nearly a double-double, with a few games close to triple doubles. He is also a tremendous defender, able to lock down his man and averaging over 2 steals a game. He may not be the flashiest PG or the highest-scoring, but he's consistent and a great floor general.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Aaron Miles is a great PG.

But again...who do you move him past? There are only great PG's on this list, and the majority of them can score as well as run a team. 

Everybody is just mentioning the guy that plays for their team...


----------



## G-Dog (Oct 13, 2002)

The guy I mentioned, Blake Stepp, abused my team(Maryland).


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>
> 
> 11. Chris Thomas, Notre Dame
> 13. Carl Krauser, Pittsburgh


Those are the ones i'd put behind Miles... just my opinion


----------



## fadaway_jumper (Feb 1, 2004)

I hope Harris continues to be as aggressive as he has been the last few weeks, if he continues to elevate his game he could be a top 20 pick next year.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Jameer Nelson - by far the best.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> Jameer Nelson - by far the best.


How can this be?? Did he transfer to MSU???


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> How can this be?? Did he transfer to MSU???



Oops.. my bad, I meant Timmy Bowers.

lol.


----------



## MSUGirlDawg (Feb 2, 2004)

*I think you left off...*

Lawrence Roberts Mississippi State University



GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: I think you left off...*



> Originally posted by <b>MSUGirlDawg</b>!
> Lawrence Roberts Mississippi State University
> 
> 
> ...



   Welcome, MSUGirlDawg, you must be from the MSU Message Board?

PS: Lawrence Roberts could prolly be a PG, he can do everything else  .


----------



## MSUGirlDawg (Feb 2, 2004)

*Missed the point guard part....*

SORRY!!!!!!!:sigh:


----------

